# WAV datei abspielen aber wohin kopieren ?



## Guest (10. Apr 2007)

hallo, ich verwende NB 5.5 mit dem mobility package.

mein Projekt liegt in dem order C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Fretful\Taschenrechner ich möchte eine wav datei abspielen wenn jemand auf einen kopf drückt der dazu verwendete code sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
try {
                    InputStream is = getClass().getResourceAsStream("res\beep_1.wav");
                    Player audioPlayer = Manager.createPlayer(is, "audio/X-wav");
                    audioPlayer.start();
                } catch (IOException ioe) { System.out.println(ioe.toString());
                } catch (MediaException me) { System.out.println(me.toString()); }
```

jedoch bekomme ich wenn ich dieses file in netbeans ausführe im folgenden fehler:

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
        at javax.microedition.media.Manager.createPlayer(Manager.java:866)
        at hello.HelloMidlet.commandAction(HelloMidlet.java:98)
        at javax.microedition.lcdui.Display$DisplayAccessor.commandAction(Display.java:1994)
        at javax.microedition.lcdui.Display$DisplayManagerImpl.commandAction(Display.java:2822)
        at com.sun.midp.lcdui.DefaultEventHandler.commandEvent(DefaultEventHandler.java:303)
        at com.sun.midp.lcdui.AutomatedEventHandler.commandEvent(AutomatedEventHandler.java:670)
        at com.sun.midp.lcdui.DefaultEventHandler$QueuedEventHandler.run(DefaultEventHandler.java:658)

der is ist immer null auch nach dem initiieren.

--- folglich findet er die wav datei nicht -- meine frage nun wo muss ich die wav datei hinkopieren damit er diese auch findet und abspielen kann ? sie ist mit 19kb nicht so groß.

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Wenn dann res/beep_1.wav.
Auch hier muss der Pfad stimmen und die Datei über den Classpath erreichbar sein.


----------



## Fretful (10. Apr 2007)

so ich weiß nun was der fehler war ! und zwar habe ich das ganze so gemacht:

ein pakage angelegt in dieses package die wav datei kopiert und dann mithilfe von /packagenamen/namen.wav das ganze angesprochen so funktionierts


----------

